# catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??



## carpmaster2712 (2. August 2014)

Hallo leute .
Da ich bald in Österreich Urlaub mache moechte ich euch fragen ob das fangen und zurüchsetzen dort erlaubt oder verboten ist.Ich wuerde mich ueber Antworten freuen. 
MFGCARPMASTER


----------



## Andal (2. August 2014)

*AW: catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??*

Das ist in sehr vielen Geässern sogar vorgeschrieben.


----------



## carpmaster2712 (2. August 2014)

*AW: catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??*

Danke fuer die antwort . Bin auch ein Freund von catch and relalease.


----------



## markus_82 (3. August 2014)

*AW: catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??*



carpmaster2712 schrieb:


> Hallo leute .
> Da ich bald in Österreich Urlaub mache moechte ich euch fragen ob das fangen und zurüchsetzen dort erlaubt oder verboten ist.Ich wuerde mich ueber Antworten freuen.
> MFGCARPMASTER


 
In Österreich sind noch nicht so viele "Ökofaschisten" wie in D unterwegs, deshalb "darfst" du in FAST allen Gewässern selbst entscheiden, was du mit deinem Fang machst.
Achtung: Einige Fliegengewässer sind jedoch ausschließlich C+R.


----------



## Gery100 (19. August 2014)

*AW: catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??*

Wo hin genau willst du Angeln gehen ?


----------



## carpmaster2712 (22. August 2014)

*AW: catch and release erlaubt in Österreich??*

Hallo wo hin ich gehe ist noch nicht sicher.
Vor ort werde ich die Leute etwas ausfragen.
Mfg carpmaster2712


----------

